# Black Rapid and dropped camera?



## JPAZ (Jan 6, 2013)

All,

I know this has been discussed before but could not find specific comments about just how "strong" this strap is. I am contemplating the Black Rapid 7.

If I have a 5diii + 70-200 or 70-300 hanging from this I am sure it will be more comfortable than a neck strap but I'll be worrying about the camera and lens dropping. I worry that a single connection to the tripod plate or the swivel / turnbuckle will fail. I do a lot of travel and almost always have a camera hanging off of me. I've also looked at the usual alternatives that are analogous, some of which attach to the lug instead of the tripod mount. All of these have an occasional review that describes a catastrophic "camera-lens-go-to-ground" experience. 

Am I overly concerned? Can anyone relate their experiences (good or bad) with a fairly heavy DSLR/lens setup and these straps?

Thanks in advance.

JP


----------



## pulsarman (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been using the Blackrapid for two years with my 7d and now another with my 5diii. They are fantastic, never had a problem with them. I attach them to a small 1 inch clamp (Kirk QRC-1) and then the clamp to a camera plate (for RRS). For heavy lenses I attach the strap to a lens plate so that there is much less stress on the camera mount. Have used this with a 500mm. Can also go from hand held to monopod or tripod rapidly (so to speak) by attaching lens plate to arca type head while keeping strap over my shoulder. Can't claim credit for this approach ... Read it on the web somewhere.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2013)

I've carried a gripped body with large white zoom (70-200/2.8, 100-400, 28-300) for close to 3 years on a Blackrapid RS-4 strap. Moreover, I've spent the morning with a Blackrapid Sport Left strap carrying a 600mm f/4L IS II with a 1D X - $20K in gear. I trust the strap. 

Both of my straps have Kirk 1" clamps, easy to move around the Arca-Swiss type lens/body plates.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 6, 2013)

All parts of the BR system are more than strong enough for your gear. The only possible trouble (I have read about) is the danger of the fasten-r-thingy that attaches to the camera or lens plate working it's way off by unscrewing. The connector has a gasket on it that compresses when tightened, so I really don't see it happening, but I have read horror stories. I never had it happen, and I have since attached it to an arca-compatible clamp with some LockTite. That should never come loose, and it is very convenient when switching around between sling/tripod/monopod. Just make sure you get authentic BR stuff, as there are a lot of knockoffs out there. I believe inferior aftermarket turnbuckles are responsible for most catastrophic failures...


----------



## alexturton (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been using black rapid 7 and double rapid for 2 years with no problems. 

I frequently carry 7ds and 70200 2.8 is with tcs all day at zoos.very sturdy and reliable. I would never go back to a normal strap.


----------



## jp121 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have the BlackRapid Curve. I just bought it and had the same concerns. The web site asks you to check the screw everytime you use it. They also advise that you use the connector to torque up the 'tightness', until you see the rubber compress. They have an instructional video.

I have used mine with a 5D3 + 20-200 2.8 II and it was amazing. However get used to placing your hand on the camera and 'guiding' the lens to the ground as you kneel.


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 6, 2013)

brad-man said:


> All parts of the BR system are more than strong enough for your gear. The only possible trouble (I have read about) is the danger of the fasten-r-thingy that attaches to the camera or lens plate working it's way off by unscrewing. The connector has a gasket on it that compresses when tightened, so I really don't see it happening, but I have read horror stories. I never had it happen, and I have since attached it to an arca-compatible clamp with some LockTite. That should never come loose, and it is very convenient when switching around between sling/tripod/monopod. Just make sure you get authentic BR stuff, as there are a lot of knockoffs out there. I believe inferior aftermarket turnbuckles are responsible for most catastrophic failures...


I have noticed the carabiner coming loose on mine, so I'm constantly checking it when I use it.


----------



## nonac (Jan 6, 2013)

The failures that I have read about relate to failure of the tripod socket itself on the camera body. I have no idea how the tripod socket is attached inside the camera body? It may vary by manufacturer and some may be more prone to failure than others. I won't risk that. I have a BR strap; however, I only use it on a lens plate, never attached to the camera body.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 6, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > All parts of the BR system are more than strong enough for your gear. The only possible trouble (I have read about) is the danger of the fasten-r-thingy that attaches to the camera or lens plate working it's way off by unscrewing. The connector has a gasket on it that compresses when tightened, so I really don't see it happening, but I have read horror stories. I never had it happen, and I have since attached it to an arca-compatible clamp with some LockTite. That should never come loose, and it is very convenient when switching around between sling/tripod/monopod. Just make sure you get authentic BR stuff, as there are a lot of knockoffs out there. I believe inferior aftermarket turnbuckles are responsible for most catastrophic failures...
> ...




That is another reason to put a clamp on. Put some LockTite on the threads, snug it down and no worries. Having said that, when your strap is supporting thousands of dollars of gear, it's hard not to check it occasionally


----------



## brad-man (Jan 6, 2013)

nonac said:


> The failures that I have read about relate to failure of the tripod socket itself on the camera body. I have no idea how the tripod socket is attached inside the camera body? It may vary by manufacturer and some may be more prone to failure than others. I won't risk that. I have a BR strap; however, I only use it on a lens plate, never attached to the camera body.




That must have been a Sony  I've never heard that one. I suppose you could take it to the next level and start worrying about your lens mount...


----------



## ChilledXpress (Jan 6, 2013)

I loved my black rapid strap (RS-5)... I did have one fail on me carrying a 7D and a 50L. Not a heavy load but the design at the time had a rectangle bracket with a pin swivel mounted carabineer. The point at which the swivel met the hole in the rectangle had widened itself open to the point that when cocked right, it slipped through. I lost the whole rig onto the driveway. I heard a metallic click and the next thing I heard was the bouncing of my 50L/7D. I checked it quite often over the 2 years of use... never noticed it getting wonky. I wrote and they offered to send a new connector. Fortunately, besides a few scuffs both body and lens are ok. I now use carryspeed connector as I trust it a bit more. No, I don't work for them either. I also like the Sunsniper straps with the stretch point ...but I still use the carryspeed connector for both straps.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 6, 2013)

Lots of good comments. Thanks.

The Sunsniper has a strap with a metal cable incorporated to deter theft. Of course, one can still be robbed, but this does prevent a knife slash and grab. BTW, mysmall fanny-pack that I wear in front has this same system and I think it is more secure than a moneybelt or using a pants pocket for cash and credit cards.

Anyone ever look at the BR vs the Sunsniper in real life (just in terms of comfort and utility carrying your gear)?


----------



## DanoPhoto (Jan 6, 2013)

I have used the RS-7 for a couple of years and followed the sage advice from Neuro about using a 1" Kirk clamp with some LocTite blue on the fastener.


Never have had an issue or concern carrying any body/lens combo.


Stuff happens all the time, but the BR strap and Kirk clamp are great combo.


----------



## nonac (Jan 6, 2013)

brad-man said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > The failures that I have read about relate to failure of the tripod socket itself on the camera body. I have no idea how the tripod socket is attached inside the camera body? It may vary by manufacturer and some may be more prone to failure than others. I won't risk that. I have a BR strap; however, I only use it on a lens plate, never attached to the camera body.
> ...



I feel comfortable with the lens foot because it is a single piece of metal that has been threaded. The tripod socket is actually inserted into the camera body and fastened there in some manner. So, it can come out of the body.


----------



## Jim K (Jan 6, 2013)

I have used a Black Rapid 7 to carry my 100-400 and ungripped 7D combo for about two years, no problems. I connect the BR 7 directly to the lens. Once I tried it with the 500mm but that is too heavy for me to HH for more than a minute or so. Another plus with the BR is that the camera/lens does not hit the tripod like a neckstrap setup would when you are moving from the 100-400/7D for BIF to the tripod mounted 500/gripped 7D for nest shots. 

The 5D3 has a neck strap. Usually shoot it with shorter lenses HH. When I use it with the tripod mounted 500 the neck strap just hangs there. Same thing with a tripod for landscapes, it just hangs there.

My gripped 7D has a neckstrap and is usually used with the tripod mounted 500mm. Makes it easy to swap T/Cs on and off, don't have to hold the body when making the swap. Also use it with shorter lenses.

Very happy with the Black Rapid 7.


----------



## LDS (Jan 6, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> The Sunsniper has a strap with a metal cable incorporated to deter theft.



BR has an optional accessory, the ProtectR, to add a metal cable protection to the strap.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 6, 2013)

I used BR4 for about 3 years with gripped 40D, then gripped 5DII and recently gripped 5DIII with 24-70/2.8 or 70-200/2.8 with not a problem.
To make the issue of the carabiner that may work loose, I switched out the BR hardware with a bearing/rubber gasketed one from Sunsniper. This is really a no worry solution. I now find that the BR strap twirling about that is annoying.
Still, BR and Sunsniper combonation is excellent.
-r


----------



## epb729 (Jan 6, 2013)

Take a look at CarrySpeed, I have one and it allows for two point connection (camera and lens collar) for larger lenses as well as an 
arca swiss mounting plate with a folding connection which allows my camera to sit flat. I have a gripped 7D with a 70-200 2.8 IS and 
have 100% confidence in the entire system. I use the FS-PRO system and find it to be incredibly comfortable especially over long periods.
They claim to be the most advanced sling system in the world and I'm inclined to agree! Too many great features to list, check them out
at carryspeed.com. I've never used a BlackRapid but I did a ton of research on straps and even got in touch with Tim Xu at CarrySpeed
who sent me one before the FS-Pro was available to the public!


----------



## Radiating (Jan 7, 2013)

The black rapid strap is super strong as are all it's joints. The weakness is that it can slip over your shoulder, I've had that happen, it didn't fall on the floor hard, just slid down, but I like the strap very loose and that's what you get. If you're worried, get the optional version that attatches at two points and you will never have a problem. 

Personally I'm a much much bigger fan of the optech system, but that would probably be even more of a liability. The shoulder pad has more grip though on the optech strap.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2013)

Something else to consider is the SpiderPro Holster. I avoided it for a long time, because of their proprietary plate that precluded use of an Arca-Swiss type plate, but they recently came out with an AS-clamp so I can use the system with existing lens/camera plates, and also easily switch from that to Blackrapid. Been using it for a few weeks now, it's quite nice for loads up to a 1-series + 70-200/2.8.


----------



## rpt (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been using the Black Rapid 7 strap with my 5D3 + 100-400L. No problem at all.


----------



## pwp (Jan 7, 2013)

brad-man said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > The failures that I have read about relate to failure of the tripod socket itself on the camera body. I have no idea how the tripod socket is attached inside the camera body? It may vary by manufacturer and some may be more prone to failure than others. I won't risk that. I have a BR strap; however, I only use it on a lens plate, never attached to the camera body.
> ...



That was me...the thread on my 5D grip just popped straight out when I over tightened a http://www.spiderholster.com/single-camera-system.html SpiderPro plate onto it. Their instruction video says to tighten up "very tight". I'm not Mr Muscles but did give it my best. With a heavier lens with a collar I'd be screwing into the thread on the collar. That said, I am a heavy user of the SpiderPro system and use the dual camera system http://www.spiderholster.com/dual-camera-system.html . I can run with this setup...great for track & field athletics meets! I have a wide on one body, 70-200 on another and the 300 f/2.8is on a monopod.

-PW


----------



## agierke (Jan 7, 2013)

i use a black rapid strap and i constantly check carabiner connection (it does like to work itself loose over the course of a vigorous shooting day) and the primary screw attachment to the base of the camera (it will also start to loosen if the camera is allowed to swing in a rotational manner when hanging on your side)

i haven't personally had my camera drop but there have been several times i checked the connections and they were starting to become very loose...uncomfortably loose. my vigilance over this was only heightened when i watched a colleague of mine using the same strap have her camera jump off her hip and go crashing to the ground. the carabiner had failed (loosened itself) and the camera jumped off the hook.

other than that, i do love the straps BR makes. they take a ton of weight off the shoulders and make a long day of shooting with multiple camera bodies and heavy lenses much more comfortable. they just aren't fool proof. you have to jury rig a fail safe as others have described or be constantly screwing the attachments tighter as they work themselves loose.

i do shoot in very fast paced circumstances though so my experience is probably on the extreme side.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 7, 2013)

I love the BR strap. I use it in combo with a camera plate (Kirk) and a hand strap. When hiking, especially in snow, I have multiple points to hold onto.


----------



## Barrfly (Jan 7, 2013)

My BR strap saved my neck, when hiking I usually have my 7D w/battery grip and a Sigma 50-500 zoom. If I hadn't invested in a shoulder sling strap I'm sure I'd be a hunchback by now.


----------



## mortadella (Jan 7, 2013)

JPAZ

You've got absolutely nothing to worry about. 

I have the RS-7 and what I put it through on a trip to Maui was last year would make anybody a believer in its capability. 

I ziplined carrying a gripped 5dmk2 w/100-400, and the only thing between the gear and a few hundred feet free fall was the trusty RS-7. I had it connected directly to tripod collar nothing fancy. I figured the best way to go was to keep on my back, so it was completely dangling as I was zipping 30mph across the line. I will admit that I was terrified, the prospect of not even being able to recover the gear if it fell was weighing on my mind - it did add quite a bit of suspense to the ziplining though.

Couldn't recommend it any higher, great product.


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 7, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> All,
> 
> I know this has been discussed before but could not find specific comments about just how "strong" this strap is. I am contemplating the Black Rapid 7.
> 
> ...




I've no experience with those but decided against them from the get-go. I'm sure they are a great solution for press photographers carrying multiple bodies and who have their gear paid for or at least all sorts of damage factored in and/or insured.

I personally decided it would be too risky for me. Relying on just one connection, having the camera/lens dangle around upside down and adding additional strain on the already pretty weak connection of my battery grip to 5DII didn't seem like a good idea.
After a longer search and trying out a few things I settled on a Crumpler strap without any clips or hooks etc. Quite happy with it.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 7, 2013)

I had a CarrySpeed and a BR7. The Carryspeed always slipped on my shoulder and I was always readjusting it. The BR just stays put.


----------



## sanj (Jan 7, 2013)

I am always a bit tense and inadvertently hold the camera with my free hand.

I do not think Black Rapid will fail but this paranoia is my own personality issue.


----------



## viggen61 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm with Jim K. I have the BR7 with my gripped 7D and 100-400, and it works just fine. I had one "moment" early on, but it was user error not sufficiently tightening the Manfrotto RC-2 base (BR makes a replacement thumbscrew for the RC-2 base that lets you leave it on when using the RC-2 base) onto my 100-400. Now, I check that every time.

It's really no different than carrying the lens/camera mounted to a tripod. Someplace in all the thousands of dollars of gear is exactly ONE screw that cost a fraction of all that keeping it all together. Just keep an eye on it...


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 7, 2013)

This thread makes me think of one thing for peace of mind…Insurance.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 7, 2013)

I have used mine for a year now without issue....carrying a 5d3 and 70-200. Never found it to get loose but i like to check it frequently because I'm not the trusting type....takes two seconds to check the connections to see that it is secure.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 7, 2013)

I totally agree. I have had mine for ~ 2 years, used on several bodies, sometimes for over 15 hours and never a problem. However, I check a few times a day to be sure. I tend to be paranoid about the gear, and otherwise ocd. That said, I have had to tighten the screw a few times. 

sek



Northstar said:


> I have used mine for a year now without issue....carrying a 5d3 and 70-200. Never found it to get loose but i like to check it frequently because I'm not the trusting type....takes two seconds to check the connections to see that it is secure.


----------



## tgara (Jan 7, 2013)

Check out this video at about the 1:40 mark. He adds an optech strap to his BR strap for extra security.

The wide shots of him make him look like he's in bondage or something with all those straps.... Just sayin it looks a bit ridiculous. ;D

How to use a Black Rapid Strap with a Really Right Stuff bracket by Donald Scarinci.mp4


----------



## gary (Jan 7, 2013)

I have had the R Sport version for some time now and used it with 5d 111 and 70-200 2.8 without a problem. I find it comfortable to use.


----------



## westr70 (Jan 7, 2013)

gary said:


> I have had the R Sport version for some time now and used it with 5d 111 and 70-200 2.8 without a problem. I find it comfortable to use.



+1. I've used it more than a year without a problem or it coming loose in any matter. I find it very convenient to use.


----------



## leftnose (Jan 7, 2013)

Check out the Luma Cinch. I've been using one for almost a year now and I love it. Two attechment points via standard width webbing. One end goes into one of the strap lugs, the other end goes into a nut that screws into the tripod socket or any other attachment point. I use the strap lug on my RRS QR plate or the strap lug on the grip, depending the set-up I'm using.

The fact that it doesn't interfere with the QR plate and that it is quickly adjustable for length means I can keep it around my shoulder even when using a monopod. That way, if something slips, it's still secured.

The single attachment point of the BR straps has always made me nervous. I'm very comfortable with the Cinch. But I had never heard about using a BR with a Kirk QR clamp. Can someone post a photo of this? I don't know how it would work with the BR carabiner.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2013)

leftnose said:


> But I had never heard about using a BR with a Kirk QR clamp. Can someone post a photo of this? I don't know how it would work with the BR carabiner.



BR FastenR-3 attached to a Kirk 1" Clamp, connected to a Wimberley P-5 camera plate.


----------



## leftnose (Jan 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> leftnose said:
> 
> 
> > But I had never heard about using a BR with a Kirk QR clamp. Can someone post a photo of this? I don't know how it would work with the BR carabiner.
> ...



Thanks. So, basically, unless you loc-tite the BR nut to the QR clamp, you still run a risk of it unscrewing?


----------



## Chris Burch (Jan 7, 2013)

The only problem I've had with the BR system is occasionally having the camera come out of the carabiner, but admittedly I didn't screw the lock down on it in those instances. 

Adding the Kirk1 clamp seems like a reasonable idea, but it just seems to be adding another point of possible failure. I would think the BR screw in post with the rubber ring would stay tighter than a clamp. Has no one ever had the clamp work its way loose?


----------



## shining example (Jan 8, 2013)

sanj said:


> I am always a bit tense and inadvertently hold the camera with my free hand.
> 
> I do not think Black Rapid will fail but this paranoia is my own personality issue.



I'm the same, though I use a Luma Loop, as I don't trust the tripod socket method of attachment. I only let my camera dangle when I'm changing lenses and find myself short of a third hand with which to rummage in my bag. Walking around, I'd just be too nervous, no matter how much I trust the strap.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 8, 2013)

pwp said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > nonac said:
> ...




That is a bit disconcerting. I have a 7D and a 5Dmkll and had assumed the tripod socket was mechanically connected to the magnesium alloy skeleton


----------



## SJTstudios (Jan 8, 2013)

I understand what you mean, what I do, is I have a second strap and lug connected to the camera, so if one breaks, they will be saved. This, I have tested (above my bed of course, and should protect your gear, if something like this happens, check the mount just to be safe.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2013)

leftnose said:


> Thanks. So, basically, unless you loc-tite the BR nut to the QR clamp, you still run a risk of it unscrewing?



Not sure - if you slightly moisten the rubber compression washer and screw the lug in tight (with the solid aluminum, no risk of overtightening), probably not. But I see no reason to remove it routinely, so why not use Loctite? The Blue 242 type is semi-permanent - it's not going to come loose with normal use, but with a vice and a pair of pliers you can unscrew the lug. 



Chris Burch said:


> Adding the Kirk1 clamp seems like a reasonable idea, but it just seems to be adding another point of possible failure. I would think the BR screw in post with the rubber ring would stay tighter than a clamp. Has no one ever had the clamp work its way loose?



I disagree. With the Loctite, I wouldn't classify the lug-clamp connection as a failure point, so you're certainly not adding one. Moreover, if you frequently unscrew and reconnect the lug (which you'd do to attach to a tripod, for example), that makes the lug connection a much more likely failure point. There's no rotational stress on the clamp screw, so it won't come unscrewed unless you turn it. Orientation prevents unintentional turning - on a body plate, attach the clamp so the knob is under the lens, on a lens plate, attach it so the knob is away from your body. I've never had the clamps loosen even a smidgen. So, overall, I'd say the BR lug attached to an AS-type clamp (the Kirk or RRS' new flat-bottom clamp) with Loctite, connected to AS-type body/lens plates, is both more convenient and more secure than directly attaching the lug to a tripod socket.


----------



## bycostello (Jan 8, 2013)

strap will never break just watch the screw in bits


----------



## Halfrack (Jan 8, 2013)

epb729 said:


> Take a look at CarrySpeed, I have one and it allows for two point connection (camera and lens collar) for larger lenses as well as an
> arca swiss mounting plate with a folding connection which allows my camera to sit flat. I have a gripped 7D with a 70-200 2.8 IS and
> have 100% confidence in the entire system. I use the FS-PRO system and find it to be incredibly comfortable especially over long periods.
> They claim to be the most advanced sling system in the world and I'm inclined to agree! Too many great features to list, check them out
> ...



You're ignoring the best part of the CarrySpeed F1 plate - the built in Arca Swiss plate!

Then again I cheat - I use the F1 plate with the SpiderHolster system, not their SpiderPro Plate.


----------



## nonac (Jan 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> leftnose said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. So, basically, unless you loc-tite the BR nut to the QR clamp, you still run a risk of it unscrewing?
> ...



More convenient yes, MORE secure, no. I agree with C. Burch, you are adding another potential failure point, period.


----------



## EchoLocation (Jan 8, 2013)

If you're looking for alternatives to BR, check out the Bos Strap. It attaches to the usual neck strap connector, except only on one side. It is very sturdy and they claim the neck strap lug can hold 150lbs. 
The Bos Strap is also about half the price of the BR.
I really really wanted to just buy the BR and not worry about it, but I couldn't get the idea of the screw coming unscrewed out of my mind. I feel like when i'm walking I would constantly be checking to make sure the camera didn't spin and loosen from the screw connector. Additionally, the tripod mount is not how the camera manufacturers intended for their cameras to be held, thus it is not made to support the full load of a camera and heavy lens upside down(at least from an initial design perspective.)


----------



## pwp (Jan 8, 2013)

brad-man said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > brad-man said:
> ...


That may be the case with the thread in the body itself, but my 5D incident was while screwing into the grip. I now know the thread is a separate part with it's own Canon part number. The repair was going to be more than a Meike grip so I went with the Meike and trashed the original 5D grip.

-PW


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2013)

nonac said:


> More convenient yes, MORE secure, no. I agree with C. Burch, you are adding another potential failure point, period.



So, a single threaded attachment that is frequently unscrewed and rescrewed and subjected to torsional stress during use is going to be _more_ stable than a threaded attachment with threadlocking applied plus a clamping screw that's not subjected to unintentional torsional stress? Sorry, no. Yes, _in theory_, two connection points vs. one means two possible failure points rather than one. If you were doing a 350' free rappel (I've done one), would you prefer to hang from a single loosely tied knot, or a pair of 8,000-lb-rated carabiners connected in series? The latter has two possible failure points vs. just one - it must be less safe, right? 

I can tell you that I spent over a year with the single lug connection, first as a FastenR-2 then FastenR-3 connected to a tripod socket, then with a FastenR-T1 connected through a Manfrotto RC2 plate. I would frequently find the FastenR slightly loose - probably at least once per week. It never loosened sufficiently for the camera to fall - but that's because I quickly got in the habit of checking the tightness of the lug several times a day. In over a year with the FastenR-3 Loctite'd to a Kirk clamp attached to a body or lens plate, I have never had anything come even slightly loose. I know which sounds more failure-prone to me, and I'm not a fan of letting untested theory outweigh empirical fact.


----------



## Radiating (Jan 8, 2013)

All this talk of failure points reminds me of why I like the optech strap so much.

There is no failure point. There is nothing to unscrew. The camera hangs down from the strap mount, and the nylon webbing holding it takes a set of pliars and some careful threading to just instal it's so thick.







The camera will disinterate before these ever come loose.

Yes yes the oversized quick release clips can theoretically come loose if you press them the wrong way (I only use 1 clip for the sling so the body hangs better), but it is very unlikley that the quick release would come loose as you have to press both sides fairly hard to release it. You can also easily switch from the camera hanging down from the left or right side of the body, which is very useful as the black rapid strap gets fussy when shooting in portrait orientation.

Also there's nothing stopping you from installing dual quick release clips (4 total) which would never come loose in a million years.


----------



## Renegade Runner (Jan 8, 2013)

A wonderful product. Used mine attached to the tripod plate. Carried camera with 70-300 L attached for 6+ hours.


----------



## nonac (Jan 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > More convenient yes, MORE secure, no. I agree with C. Burch, you are adding another potential failure point, period.
> ...



Sorry, I forgot that I was replying to the person that knows everything about everything.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 9, 2013)

nonac said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nonac said:
> ...



Never claimed that. But I do claim direct, personal, empirical experience with the products I discussed - as I stated, over a year with each, a few hundred cumulative hours per year. On what experience are you basing your statement that the lug+clamp setup is less secure than just the lug? Please share...


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 10, 2013)

I think Neuro's system (the same thing as the video posted) will be quite safe- but I cannot discount that the Kirk clamp will not get inadvertently unscrewed (in _*my*_ case- I have worse luck that more people). 
Couple of years back I really wanted to use a wrist strap and the tripod mounts on these things aren't something a sane person would risk his gear on. So using BR on the camera was out of the question.
Here's what I use:
I have the Optech shoulder strap with the two sliding clips and a BR carabiner on it. The first sliding clip connects to the left camera mount, the second to the loop on the bottom plate of the wrist strap. So I can allocate the right connector on the camera to the wrist strap and still have the camera hanging safely. This makes the camera hang with the lens pointing downwards instead of backwards (a la BR) that has two advantages- the lens lines up with my leg instead of sticking backwards and potentially getting bumped, and my wrist strap is in the right place for me to put my fingers through (instead of having to twist my wrist backwards).
When I switch to my 70-200, I simply disconnect the right Optech sliding clip, and connect the BR FastenR-T1 permanently mounted on my 70-200 collar to the BR carabiner (you have to unstitch the strap, put the carabiner in and stitch it back, but it's fairly easy). This way, the camera is still connected to the strap by the Optech clip as a second line of protection.
A photograph would have been better than all this description, but for some reason I cannot upload any pictures to the CR site.

(Of course, it might be easier to connect the wrist strap to the eye on the bracket and use Kirk/RRS clamps on the FastenR to connect the L-bracket or a lens plate- but that costs $ 255 more at least. And I'd still use the Optech safety strap)


----------



## Chris Burch (Jan 10, 2013)

One other thing I would add...

The BR screw mount can come somewhat loose without the camera falling off. If the kirk plate comes loose at all, the camera will slide right out of it. This worries me a lot. 

That said, I think I am still going to try it. I already have the Op-tech straps on my cameras anyway so I can do the backup method mentioned in the video. There is definitely an added convenience with using the clamps.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2013)

Chris Burch said:


> The BR screw mount can come somewhat loose without the camera falling off. If the kirk plate comes loose at all, the camera will slide right out of it. This worries me a lot.



The thing is, since the BR lug when used directly has tortional stress that's not completely eliminated by the swivel on the carabiner. So, once it comes loose, it can get looser and looser fairly quickly as the camera dangles. The clamp screw has no tortional stress on it during use.

The Kirk 1" clamp screw has a fair bit of intrinsic resistance - if you brush against it, it doesn't turn, it really needs to be grabbed and twisted. It takes a 1/4 (90°) turn to open it enough so the plate slides in the clamp. Depending on the plate/bracket, you may have a pair of safety screws (e.g., the Wimberley P-5), although some have just one or none (my RRS 1D X L-plate has one - I don't use it). When in place, the clamp screw is directly under the lens - unlikely to be accidentally turned. Generally, lens plates will have two safety screws, and I do use those. If you're using safety screws, it takes a full (360°) turn of the clamp screw to get the plate out - again, that's not going to happen by accident, IMO.

I'd not worry about it. As I stated, over hundreds of hours of use with two setups and loads of up to 12 lbs, I've never had a clamp come even slightly loose.


----------



## Scarpz13 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok Newbie question here- 
So I am about to order a blackrapid sport, and was wondering if I should also be ordering a kirk clamp/plate etc to use the lock tite method discussed here.
My question I guess is, how do I know which clamp and/or plate to order? B&H seems to have so many options... does it matter what my tripod connector plate at home is like (granted it's a non-prop $100 type one) that I barely use... or are the clamps usuable with many tripod mounts?

SOrry if this has been covered, haven't seen it here...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2013)

Scarpz13 said:


> does it matter what my tripod connector plate at home is like (granted it's a non-prop $100 type one) that I barely use... or are the clamps usuable with many tripod mounts?



You need a clamp that's compatible with your tripod quick release plate(s). If that plate is an Arca-Swiss type (which are used with ballheads from Acratech, Arca-Swiss, Kirk, Markins, Really Right Stuff, and Wimberley, among others), then any Arca-Swiss type clamp would work. In that case, I'd go with the Kirk QRC-1 or the RRS B2-FAB-F. RRS gear is only available directly through them, Kirk distributes through B&H, Adorama, etc.

What sort of head do you have on your tripod?


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 10, 2013)

I know a poor solution..... the original Canon strap....

Several years ago I was pulling a Rebel T2 up a tower to take some inspection shots of an antenna and the strap disconnected from the camera. It fell 160 feet and landed on a concrete pad.... I was very happy it was a work camera and not mine....

On my camera I have sewed a pair of nylon loops onto the strap mounts.... I just do not trust the toy plastic fittings that so many straps seem to come with.


----------



## Scarpz13 (Jan 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Scarpz13 said:
> 
> 
> > does it matter what my tripod connector plate at home is like (granted it's a non-prop $100 type one) that I barely use... or are the clamps usuable with many tripod mounts?
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2013)

Scarpz13 said:


> I have a local camera store brand tripod made by Velbon. It is a copy of a "Sherpa" model tripod. B&H has the plate sold under QB-157. Not sure if that helps I can try and send photos. I am not sure if I should wait until I upgrade to A better tripod either ...



That does not appear to be Arca-Swiss compatible. It _might_ be compatible with Blackrapid's FastenR-T1, which replaces the D-ring in the Manfrotto RC2 plate with a lug capable of supporting the weight. Might be worth calling BR to ask if they know. 

Else, you'll need to unscrew the plate and attach the BR lug, or as you state, get a better tripod (which isn't a bad idea...a cheap tripod can be hard to use and not very stable, meaning it's not used much...).


----------



## Scarpz13 (Jan 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Scarpz13 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a local camera store brand tripod made by Velbon. It is a copy of a "Sherpa" model tripod. B&H has the plate sold under QB-157. Not sure if that helps I can try and send photos. I am not sure if I should wait until I upgrade to A better tripod either ...
> ...



Thanks Neuro. I guess I'll pick up the black rapid for now then start researching tripods; looks like there are a lot of choices there too, in a wide range of price points.


----------



## Scarpz13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well I took your advice Neuro... got an area-compatible tripod, kirk clamp, and some loctite...
you mentioned the knob for the kirk clamp should go under the lens I believe... wouldnt that mean my QR plate would have to go sideways? 
Please see my set up attached... have I done something wrong? 

thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2013)

Scarpz13 said:


> you mentioned the knob for the kirk clamp should go under the lens I believe... wouldnt that mean my QR plate would have to go sideways?
> Please see my set up attached... have I done something wrong?



Just looks like you have a different style of QR plate than the norm (at least, from what I've seen). Most camera plates are oriented 90° to how yours is oriented. The key point, IMO, is that the knob doesn't stick out from the back of the camera - that would make it more likely that you'd be rubbing the know against your leg (and also more likely that you'd bang youself in the mouth or chin with it, so I suspect you'd learn to orient it differently pretty fast!).

What kind of plate do you have? Normally, the dovetail grooves are oriented 'sideways' so that when you clamp onto a tripod, the knob/lever on the tripod head clamp is oriented to the back for easy access, rather than having to reach under the camera.


----------



## Scarpz13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Neuro

I have a Giottos ballhead/QR plate
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847619-REG/Giottos_VGR8255_S2N_VGR8255_S2N_Carbon_Fiber_Tripod_Monopod.html

Upon further inspection, perhaps I have it on sideways.... it seemed to fit the shape of the camera better that what, but judging by their other, longer QR plates and L-brackes the grooves are supposed to be on the front&back of camera...

thanks again!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2013)

Scarpz13 said:


> Upon further inspection, perhaps I have it on sideways.... it seemed to fit the shape of the camera better that what, but judging by their other, longer QR plates and L-brackes the grooves are supposed to be on the front&back of camera...



Perhaps...but with a (basically) square plate, there's not really a right or wrong. Do whatever works for you!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 17, 2013)

I took a look at the CarrySpeed system, and their F system seems to be a winner! Seems like they are based here in Houston, so I think I'll swing by and take a closer look. It's Arca-Swiss compatible, I like the ball-head system, no torsion force on the main lug, and you can put in an extra fail-safe strap.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jan 21, 2013)

I've been holding off on a BR because I'd have to get an Arca Swiss clamp on the bottom. As many have said here the system has worked great, but I didn't like having to do that because it seemed a little kludgy. I don't like how there are so many degrees of freedom (the camera could spin hanging like that if you wanted), plus the distance from strap through three metal connectors before you get to camera. Like I say, kludgy. 

Anyhow just the other day I found a solution I like, the kirk security strap







So instead of three metal pieces there's only one. Simple and clean, and theoretically less to go wrong (or at least to have to mess with). I like how the clamp is attached to the strap, no swinging in the breeze. Finally it has the neat feature that it can directly be clamped onto an existing system, no need to take it off. 

Disclosure, I haven't received it yet but it has all the features I've been looking for. 

Edit: Here's the underside and a link, of course if you don't like the strap its easy to modify. 







http://www.kirkphoto.com/Kirk_Security_Strap.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 21, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> Anyhow just the other day I found a solution I like, the kirk security strap



I've run across this before. The problem I see with it is that you're giving up the 'rapid' part of the Blackrapid - the fact that the strap stays in place and the hardware slides freely up the strap. That makes raising the suspended camera to your eye fast and easy, without the strap bunching up or friction of the strap/pad trying (or failing) to slide on your shoulder slowing things down. The way Kirk describes it, it's intended for 'keeping a second camera or lens handy' not for a primary strap for the in-use camera. 

If you've ever tried just slinging the Canon neck strap over your shoulder, the Kirk strap seems similar, at least in theory. I'm interested to hear your impressions when you get it!


----------



## FunPhotons (Jan 21, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > Anyhow just the other day I found a solution I like, the kirk security strap
> ...




Yeah I considered that. Who knows, but I don't think it's an issue. It's not like I'm a gun slinger, needing to get the camera to my eye in .5 seconds! If I was shooting action I for sure won't have the camera hanging off my butt. If I'm not shooting action (most of the time) then I can afford a few seconds to get setup. 

I'll surely post a review here when I get it. Slow post from B&H, probably will take a week at least. 

Edit: My use case is, for example, hiking. I've got the big LowePro backpack, and there just is no way to have the camera out while your on the trail without simply holding it with that pack. I'm hoping that the strap will afford some carrying ease, plus be ready for landscape shots. 

One note, one of the B&H reviewers said "\This can operate quickly as BLACKRAPID strap." Who knows ..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 21, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> My use case is, for example, hiking. I've got the big LowePro backpack, and there just is no way to have the camera out while your on the trail without simply holding it with that pack. I'm hoping that the strap will afford some carrying ease, plus be ready for landscape shots.



I often wear a BR strap in conjunction with a loaded Lowepro Flipside 400 AW while hiking. The BR strap goes against my back, under the pack, but in front the BR strap goes over the backpack shoulder straps, and the camera hangs down just under the pack. With the BR strap, I can easily slide the camera up the strap like that to grab a shot, but since the camera strap is held in place by the pack, a 'fixed' clamp/strap cannot slide.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 21, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> I've been holding off on a BR because I'd have to get an Arca Swiss clamp on the bottom. As many have said here the system has worked great, but I didn't like having to do that because it seemed a little kludgy. I don't like how there are so many degrees of freedom (the camera could spin hanging like that if you wanted), plus the distance from strap through three metal connectors before you get to camera. Like I say, kludgy.
> 
> Anyhow just the other day I found a solution I like, the kirk security strap
> 
> ...



As I just mentioned, the Carryspeed is a BlackRapid-type strap with an Arca-Swiss style plate. Might have worked for you!


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow. Never thought my question would lead to a thread this long and interesting.

Since it came up, I'd like to hear what others do while hiking. I use hiking poles so instead of a BR or the like, I hang a ThinkTank Holster from my backpack straps and secure it against my front by threading my waist strap through the slot/loop in the back of the holster. That way, my camera is always right in front of me. I keep a regular strap loosely around my neck for security but there's no weight on it. If it is dusty or raining, I can zip the holster almost closed and the only small opening left is against my chest and under the protection of my hat brim or I can cover it with the rain cover.

Hope I am not straying too far off course, but it sounds like some of you hike with the BR, CarrySpeed or similar.


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 23, 2013)

I have the double. I used to have the single and never had any issues but then started to read about a few mishaps. Mostly human error or failure due to a knock off. As for error people forget to lock the carabiner. 

Quick release clamp






I put a key ring chain ringy thing just as a backup here. I don't need it to swivel, just slide.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jan 26, 2013)

sagittariansrock said:


> As I just mentioned, the Carryspeed is a BlackRapid-type strap with an Arca-Swiss style plate. Might have worked for you!



I've seen them. Doesn't appeal to me. The strap is too 'webby', I just want something simple, and it has a similar interconnect system. Too complicated, the Kirk is just one piece of metal and a simple strap.


----------

